# HDTV in Tulsa. Anyone watching KOTV-DT?



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

I haven't been able to get KOTV-DT in Tulsa for several months now. I was hoping someone else in the Tulsa area could verify their status. Their assistant Engineer sent me an e-mail saying they were up, but I cant get them.

Thanks
Allen


----------

